# Custom Lens Tinting



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

haha, you won't see anything, if you're concerned about health, go buy another lens that isn't blue


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The Blue Solex is already 25% VLT so any more tint and you might be blind. Putting tint on the inside would cover the anti-fog coating making fogging more likely. I'm not 100% sure on this but it would seem that a blue mirror would already be reflecting blue light away from your eyes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I was worried about the whole can't-see thing. The blue lagoon lens looks very similar and has 70% VLT, so that may be more feasible. On first glance it would seem that a blue lens would reflect/block blue light in order for it to look blue (it must be to some extent), but everything I've read about blocking blue light says the lens needs to be amber/brown/gold.

Edit: I just found this website (http://sunglasses.lovetoknow.com/Polarized_Sunglasses) that states that blue lenses let the most blue light through, haha, the opposite of what I'm going for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

The color that objects appear, is the color of the visable light spectrum that is being relfected. Essentially, a blue lens (purely blue) will reflect ALL other colors of the spectrum other then blue. Because of this, if you want to block the blue light waves, you need to pick out a color that absorbs the blue wavelength.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

A translucent blue tint lense will absorb blue light the least giving everything a blue hue. A blue mirror should reflect blue light the most of the colors giving you a simular effect to a yellow tint lense. At least that is my thinking. The best is to try to find a shop and look through the lense. The Smith Sensor Mirror lense has a blueish mirror to it but gives no blue hue when looking through it. Not a direct comparisson but the best I can do with what I have expirience with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone - it seems like a blue mirror is what I'm looking for.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

the UVISION Variotronic is sick! 20% darker at the push of a button, pricey but worth it if you got it


----------

